# Seguimento Sul - Outubro 2017



## Davidmpb (1 Out 2017 às 11:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## chispe (1 Out 2017 às 13:33)

Por quarteira estão neste momento 30 graus e só apetece praia


----------



## joralentejano (1 Out 2017 às 18:10)

Boas,
Outubro começa com frescura às primeiras horas da manhã mas a tarde já foi bastante quente, os próximos dias prometem trazer máximas de 35ºC. Até pode nem chover mas pelo menos que estivesse mais fresco, nem isso, enfim!  Se o vento de leste aparecer esta noite, a mínima irá ter uma enorme diferença de um dia para o outro. 
Máx: *32,7ºC*
Min: *11,3ºC*
Tatual: *29,6ºC*


----------



## joselamego (1 Out 2017 às 18:30)

Boas,
de novo em Monchique,
A minha estação deu máxima de 28,2ºC
Mínima de 14ºC
Atual de 26,1ºC
Vento de NW
Céu por nuvens altas
A caminho do sul, nota-se a natureza cheia de sede, árvores, rios e ribeiros quase secos...
É uma tristeza este raio de AA


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Out 2017 às 18:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Outubro começa com frescura às primeiras horas da manhã mas a tarde já foi bastante quente, os próximos dias prometem trazer máximas de 35ºC. Até pode nem chover mas pelo menos que estivesse mais fresco, nem isso, enfim!  Se o vento de leste aparecer esta noite, a mínima irá ter uma enorme diferença de um dia para o outro.
> Máx: *32,7ºC*
> Min: *11,3ºC*
> Tatual: *29,6ºC*



Boas,
Quando falas do vento de leste, falas de intensidade ou só o rumo do vento de leste?
Pergunto isso pois há inversões que ocorrem mesmo com vento fraco ou simples brisa de leste, há bons exemplos na rede IPMA, e provavelmente ocorram na(s) próxima(s) madrugada(s).


----------



## joralentejano (1 Out 2017 às 19:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Quando falas do vento de leste, falas de intensidade ou só o rumo do vento de leste?
> Pergunto isso pois há inversões que ocorrem mesmo com vento fraco ou simples brisa de leste, há bons exemplos na rede IPMA, e provavelmente ocorram na(s) próxima(s) madrugada(s).


Pela intensidade, uma brisa mesmo sendo de leste, apenas pode fazer com que a temperatura não desça tão depressa como se o vento estivesse completamente nulo, mas sempre vai descendo. Mas, se aparecer algum vento mais fraco/moderado, a temperatura dispara de uma maneira incrível. Presenciei isso no forte local de inversão que aqui já falei algumas vezes, em cerca de 10 minutos a temperatura subiu 10ºC  de 18ºC para 28ºC, foi no verão passado, nunca mais me esqueço. Arronches está no meio de duas localidades que são vitimas do vento de Nordeste, Portalegre e Elvas, de mais localidades aqui à volta não sei como é porque não há estações, infelizmente. Já presenciei diferenças brutais de intensidade do vento e de temperatura, tanto das duas cidades como de alguns cumes que circundam a vila, a própria vila por vezes já tem enormes diferenças de temperatura da zona baixa para a zona alta.


----------



## Thomar (2 Out 2017 às 17:13)

Boas! Dia de Verão por Ponte de Sôr, temperatura máxima de *+36,2ºC*!

A partir de amanhã passo novamente a fazer o seguimento em Cabanas (Quinta do Anjo) Palmela.


----------



## joselamego (2 Out 2017 às 18:01)

Por Monchique máxima de 32,3°C, em outubro .sim outubro !
Atual de 27°C
minima de 20,4°C
Vento nulo 
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Céu limpo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Out 2017 às 20:52)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algum calor.

Máxima: 29.0ºC
mínima: 19.3ºC

No ano passado, tive uma máxima de 29.3ºC no dia 4 de Outubro.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Out 2017 às 22:04)

Boas,
Como já se esperava, dia bem quente para a época do ano, como se estivéssemos em Julho ou Agosto. O vento não apareceu durante a noite mas mesmo assim a mínima foi bastante alta ,tendo em conta a que foi registada ontem, sinal de que o dia ia ser quente. A máxima não passou os 35ºC mas com o sol mais baixo queima bastante. 
Máx: *34,5ºC*
Min: *16,6ºC*

Agora estão* 22,2ºC* com vento nulo.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Out 2017 às 22:11)

Boas,
Por aqui também mais um dia de verão, mais parece que estamos em Julho, enfim.
Máx*:31ºc*
Min:*22,1ºc*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Out 2017 às 00:14)

Foi um dia quente e está levante. Franco mas é levante. 
Pelos modelos a Nortada foi de férias durante os próximos tempos.. 

Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (3 Out 2017 às 14:59)

Boa Tarde,
Dia mais quente que ontem  O termómetro do carro desde Portalegre até Arronches veio sempre a marcar 34/35ºC. Dust Devil bem grande num descampado que já só se resume a pó, este ano tenho assistido a bastantes. 
Mínima de* 16,5ºC*
Agora estão *34,8ºC*


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Out 2017 às 15:25)

Boa tarde

Tal como diz o @joralentejano, dia muito quente por Arronches e arredores. O impressionante foi a temperatura durante a noite em Portalegre... Quando cheguei às 23 h, a temperatura no carro marcava uns tórridos 26,5 ºC , os quais só desceram para os 25 ºC perto da hora da aurora... 



joralentejano disse:


> Dust Devil bem grande num descampado que já só se resume a pó, este ano tenho assistido a bastantes.



Off-Topic: Ontem também vi um bem definido junto ao Monte dos Tojais. Pena que houvesse muito trânsito naquela altura e não pude parar para o filmar. 
Inicialmente até pensei que fosse algum foco de incêndio dada a nuvem de pó escuro que formou...


----------



## joralentejano (3 Out 2017 às 15:48)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Ontem também vi um bem definido junto ao Monte dos Tojais. Pena que houvesse muito trânsito naquela altura e não pude parar para o filmar.
> Inicialmente até pensei que fosse algum foco de incêndio dada a nuvem de pó escuro que formou...


Pois é, inicialmente também pensei que poderia ser algum foco de incêndio mas achei estranho porque grande parte dos terrenos não têm nada para arder, é só pedras e terra. É um fenómeno perigoso pois é vento forte bastante localizado e repentino, ninguém está à espera de num dia praticamente sem vento aparecer uma ventania do nada. Em agosto reportei um que depressa virou guarda-sóis na piscina aqui de Arronches, e qualquer coisa dessas que voa facilmente pode ferir alguém...


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Out 2017 às 15:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> Dia mais quente que ontem  O termómetro do carro desde Portalegre até Arronches veio sempre a marcar 34/35ºC. Dust Devil bem grande num descampado que já só se resume a pó, este ano tenho assistido a bastantes.
> Mínima de* 16,5ºC*
> Agora estão *34,8ºC*


Boas,
Hoje encontro-me em Arronches e está bastante calor devem estar uns 35ºc de momento, não sentia tanto calor á umas boas semanas, ainda bem que vivo ao pé da serra.
Podes não acreditar, mas já não ia a Arronches há bastantes anos


----------



## joralentejano (3 Out 2017 às 15:54)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Hoje encontro-me em Arronches e está bastante calor devem estar uns 35ºc de momento, não sentia tanto calor á umas boas semanas, ainda bem que vivo ao pé da serra.
> Podes não acreditar, mas já não ia a Arronches há bastantes anos


E vives mesmo aqui ao lado! Podias ter escolhido vir num dia mais fresquinho, esta terra em situações destas é um autêntico forno, principalmente quando o vento está nulo como é o caso de hoje.
Boa Visita!!
Registo neste momento *35,8ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (3 Out 2017 às 18:26)

Boas,
Máxima de *36,3ºC *
Agora estão *32,7ºC* com vento fraco de WSW


----------



## joselamego (3 Out 2017 às 21:18)

Boa noite ,
Máxima de 32,7°C
Mínima de 19,2°C
Atual de 22,4°C
62% HR 
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento de NW

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2017 às 21:27)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e uma noite tropical. 

Máxima: 28.8ºC
mínima: 20.2ºC


----------



## joselamego (4 Out 2017 às 11:20)

Bom dia ,
Temperatura atual de 27,2°C
Vento de SE
Pressão 1021 hPa
41% HR 
Mínima de 19,7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Out 2017 às 19:37)

Boas,
Máxima de 31,2°C
Atual de 25,2°C
Vento NW
Pressão a 1021 hPa
63% HR 
Fotos tiradas às 16.30 h
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2017 às 20:31)

Boas,
Temperaturas um pouco mais baixas hoje mas que vão voltar a subir amanhã. 
Máx: *33,3ºC*
Min: *12,7ºC*
Tatual: *22,5ºC*


----------



## joselamego (5 Out 2017 às 18:41)

Boas, 
Hoje pela primeira vez, vou dar informações metereológicas da minha nova estação Netatmo 
Já registei no site da weatherunderground , com o nome imonchiqu5
..........................
Máxima de 27,7°C
Mínima de 20,0°C
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Temperatura atual de 25,6°C
50% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Out 2017 às 20:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e excelente para a praia e uns belos mergulhos com a água bem apetecível. 

Máxima: 28.1ºC
mínima: 19.5ºC

Ah, que aproveitar a praia e o sol enquanto dá.


----------



## meteo (5 Out 2017 às 22:34)

Por Évora últimos dias de Verão... Vários dias de muito calor. Até quando?


----------



## joselamego (5 Out 2017 às 22:35)

meteo disse:


> Por Évora últimos dias de Verão... Vários dias de muito calor. Até quando?


Para já até meados de outubro ..o AA não nos larga do pé !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2017 às 23:09)

Boa Noite,
Boa inversão durante a noite, não esperava que a temperatura descesse tanto, a tarde foi quente e amanhã será ainda mais. À pouco sai de Portalegre com 27ºC e cheguei a Arronches com 20ºC, abençoado fresco!
Máx: *34,1ºC*
Min: *11,8ºC*
Tatual: *19,9ºC*


----------



## joselamego (5 Out 2017 às 23:13)

Aqui em Monchique está descer lentamente, segundo a minha estação estão agora 22,2°C
53% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Out 2017 às 10:02)

Bom dia

Noite tropicaliente em Portalegre, com 24,3 ºC (Valor da estação do IPMA) de mínima, a qual foi superior no centro da cidade.
A título de exemplo: a temperatura interior do meu quarto só desceu uma décima (28,7 ºC à meia noite para 28,6 ºC às 6.45 h) com a janela aberta toda a santa noite...
A manhã nasceu quente, céu limpo e algum vento de Nordeste/Este, o qual acentua a sensação de calor... Notória a diferença entre Portalegre e Arronches, com uma inversão térmica significativa após o "Planalto de S. Tiago". Impressionante a descida de temperatura em pouco mais de 500 metros.
Através do Google Maps, são sensivelmente estas as zonas de inversão térmica no caminho de Portalegre para Arronches






A 1ª é directamente influenciada pelo vale do Rio Caia e a 2ª pela junção da Ribeira de Arronches com o Rio Caia, local onde o nosso amigo @joralentejano prevê as mínimas recorde durante o Inverno, mesmo junto à vila de Arronches. Em média, calculo que as temperaturas são mais baixas uns 5 ºC no início do dia e mais altas 2 ºC ao final da tarde.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Out 2017 às 11:48)

Boas,
já estão 30ºc e o céu para variar está limpo, assim continua o mês de Julho.
Mas quando é que isto acaba? bolas...


----------



## joralentejano (6 Out 2017 às 13:28)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Noite tropicaliente em Portalegre, com 24,3 ºC (Valor da estação do IPMA) de mínima, a qual foi superior no centro da cidade.
> A título de exemplo: a temperatura interior do meu quarto só desceu uma décima (28,7 ºC à meia noite para 28,6 ºC às 6.45 h) com a janela aberta toda a santa noite...
> ...


Boas,
Exato, lá está aquilo que referi ontem e que muitas vezes refiro aqui visto fazer o caminho Arronches/Portalegre todos os dias. Ontem sai de Portalegre com 27ºC e cheguei a Arronches com 20ºC. A diferença começa logo assim que nos aproxima-mos da ribeira de caia que divide os dois concelhos, esse local até à entrada reta das Algareiras é extremamente gelado pois para além de ser abrigado tem bastantes cursos de água. 
No inverno passado não tive a possibilidade de registar as temperaturas no local de forte inversão que já aqui falei, mas este ano se houver algum evento de frio interessante e que tenha possibilidades de o registar nesse local assim o farei. 
Já sai de lá com 19ºC e cheguei à vila com 24ºC. Imagino até onde terá chegado quando registei os *-7,1ºC *
Deixo aqui a imagem para se ter uma ideia pois nunca tinha colocado nada:




O vermelho é a parte da propriedade que penso deixar o sensor, o azul claro são cursos de água mas pequenos e o azul escuro é a ribeira de Arronches, aquele local está rodeado de cumes, ou seja é completamente abrigado, um autêntico congelador.  
____________
@Dias Miguel, hoje a diferença foi de mais 10ºC, tive mínima de *12,1ºC*, a estação do @SpiderVV teve uma mínima de *27,1ºC  *Impressionante!
Nos próximos dias continuaremos a ter grandes diferenças, o IPMA prevê mínimas para Portalegre de 17º/18ºC e para Arronches de 12º/13ºC. Hoje para Arronches previa 18ºC e foi na realidade de 12ºC. 
Agora sigo *33,8ºC*


----------



## Thomar (6 Out 2017 às 13:41)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> já estão 30ºc e o céu para variar está limpo, assim continua o mês de Julho.
> Mas quando é que isto acaba? bolas...


A continuar este tempo de calor acima do que é normal para a época não me admirava nada, que dentro de poucos anos (já faltou mais) comecemos a ter temperaturas de +40ºC de Maio a Outubro...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2017 às 13:41)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Noite tropicaliente em Portalegre, com 24,3 ºC (Valor da estação do IPMA) de mínima, a qual foi superior no centro da cidade.
> A título de exemplo: a temperatura interior do meu quarto só desceu uma décima (28,7 ºC à meia noite para 28,6 ºC às 6.45 h) com a janela aberta toda a santa noite...
> ...





joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Exato, lá está aquilo que referi ontem e que muitas vezes refiro aqui visto fazer o caminho Arronches/Portalegre todos os dias. Ontem sai de Portalegre com 27ºC e cheguei a Arronches com 20ºC. A diferença começa logo assim que nos aproxima-mos da ribeira de caia que divide os dois concelhos, esse local até à entrada reta das Algareiras é extremamente gelado pois para além de ser abrigado tem bastantes cursos de água.
> No inverno passado não tive a possibilidade de registar as temperaturas no local de forte inversão que já aqui falei, mas este ano se houver algum evento de frio interessante e que tenha possibilidades de o registar nesse local assim o farei.
> Já sai de lá com 19ºC e cheguei à vila com 24ºC. Imagino até onde terá chegado quando registei os *-7,1ºC *
> ...



Bem interessantes os vossos posts, como meteolouco por inversões térmicas que sou(já fui muito mais), acho sempre curioso essas grandes diferenças de temperatura em distâncias tão curtas, e mesmo em pequenos desníveis. @joralentejano só posso encorajar-te  a fazer esses registos, certamente que podem surgir daí surpresas.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Out 2017 às 13:45)

É muito fácil aqui na cidade no inverno ter 10ºC de mínima, e num vale a poucos km a temperatura ter chegado aos -5ºC. Há vários locais aqui assim, especialmente devido à orografia da Serra de São Mamede.

Por aqui tive *27,1ºC* de mínima. Em Outubro.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Out 2017 às 14:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem interessantes os vossos posts, como meteolouco por inversões térmicas que sou(já fui muito mais), acho sempre curioso essas grandes diferenças de temperatura em distâncias tão curtas, e mesmo em pequenos desníveis. @joralentejano só posso encorajar-te  a fazer esses registos, certamente que podem surgir daí surpresas.


Acredito que sim, e não me admirava nada que se tivesse feito registos no inverno passado chegaria aos -10°C, principalmente no dia em que cheguei aos -7°C. Nesse dia, junto à ribeira era só gelo, tudo branco como se tivesse nevado. 


SpiderVV disse:


> É muito fácil aqui na cidade no inverno ter 10ºC de mínima, e num vale a poucos km a temperatura ter chegado aos -5ºC. Há vários locais aqui assim, especialmente devido à orografia da Serra de São Mamede.
> 
> Por aqui tive *27,1ºC* de mínima. Em Outubro.


Sim, exato e eu posso comprovar isso, de manhã saio de um local gelado para outro que tem temperaturas digamos quentes tendo em conta aquilo que temos por aqui.  Antes de me apaixonar pela meteorologia e perceber melhor as coisas, pensava que Portalegre tinha temperaturas mais baixas que Arronches, tal como muita gente pensava e continua a pensar mas parece que essa teoria só acontece durante o dia. Apesar de já estar habituado a estas enormes diferenças de temperatura, não deixa nem nunca vai deixar de ser impressionante, principalmente em casos como o de hoje em que tive menos 15°C que a tua estação.


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Out 2017 às 14:36)

joralentejano disse:


> O vermelho é a parte da propriedade que penso deixar o sensor








Off-Topic: Creio que ias ter melhores resultados nesta área. Creio que o Sr. Caiadas não se ia importar da instalação do sensor junto da ribeira, dentro do pátio dele, 



SpiderVV disse:


> É muito fácil aqui na cidade no inverno ter 10ºC de mínima, e num vale a poucos km a temperatura ter chegado aos -5ºC. Há vários locais aqui assim, especialmente devido à orografia da Serra de São Mamede.



Off-Topic. Um dos locais que acho mais interessantes nessa dinâmica é o Vale Lourenço, entre o topo da Serra de S. Mamede e o Montinho (Alegrete). Creio que há zonas, durante o Inverno que terão menos de duas horas de sol...


----------



## joralentejano (6 Out 2017 às 14:47)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Creio que ias ter melhores resultados nesta área. Creio que o Sr. Caiadas não se ia importar da instalação do sensor junto da ribeira, dentro do pátio dele,


Penso que tanto num local como noutro se tem bons registos! Nesse da junção das duas ribeiras não precisava de pedir a ninguém pois nesse circulo que colocaste pouca gente lá passa, bastava ficar bem escondido por precaução. Posso ter mesmo a certeza que teria grandes registos. Mas pronto, não posso deixar passar mais um inverno sem fazer os registos que tanto interesse tenho em fazer na propriedade dos meus familiares à alguns anos. 
Bem, e enquanto falamos de eventos gelados, neste momento sigo com uns tórridos *36,2ºC *


----------



## joselamego (6 Out 2017 às 16:09)

Boas,
Hoje por Monchique mais quente do que ontem
Temperatura atual de 28,5°C, que segundo a minha estação é a máxima do dia 
Mínima de 20,4°C
40% de humidade relativa 
Nunca mais acaba este martírio de calor....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2017 às 16:32)

Ainda sobre a questão dessas inversões térmicas, têm sempre este tópico onde pode-se desenvolver com mais detalhe essa temática.

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...-frios-de-portugal-por-inversao-termica.7909/

Se necessitarem cartas militares avisem, embora antigas, são uma excelente ferramenta de analise.


----------



## joselamego (6 Out 2017 às 19:34)

Pôr de sol , Sunset , praia do Alvor, Portimão 
23°C atuais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (6 Out 2017 às 22:40)

Boas,
Máx: *36,7ºC*
Min: *12,1ºC*

Neste momento, sigo com vento moderado a forte de Nordeste! A temperatura desceu até aos 20,9ºC, mas entretanto a ventania apareceu e agora estão *24,4ºC* e continua a subir. Humidade bem abaixo dos 20%.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Out 2017 às 22:48)

Por aqui 27,9ºC, a 0,8ºC da mínima com vento forte de Norte a 51 km/h.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Out 2017 às 23:16)

Boas,
Vento forte, rajada de 65km/h agora mesmo e 27ºc.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Out 2017 às 23:20)

Por aqui enfraqueceu ligeiramente mas continua constante. 27,6ºC.


----------



## joselamego (7 Out 2017 às 11:19)

Bom dia, 
Noite tropical 
22,1°C de minima 
Atual de 27,0°C
35% humidade relativa 
Outro dia de calor 
Dados da minha estação Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2017 às 13:18)

Boas, por aqui  mais um dia de calor. 29,6ºC, mínima mais baixa de 22,4ºC hoje. Entretanto incêndio industrial na Transnil, a ver se é dominado.


----------



## joselamego (7 Out 2017 às 15:28)

Boa tarde ,
Temperatura atual de 29,4°C
Humidade relativa de 32% 
Calor , calor , calor...
Pressão atmosférica de 1017 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2017 às 19:32)

28,0ºC por aqui com vento moderado de Norte. Máxima de 31,1ºC. Céu tapado por fumo a Oeste, vindo de todos os incêndios na zona norte e centro do país.


----------



## joselamego (7 Out 2017 às 21:37)

Boas, 
Máxima de 29,6°C
Mínima tropical de 22,1°C
Atual de 22,9°C
46 % HR 
Pressão a 1017 hPa 
Foto da lua 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2017 às 23:45)

26,9ºC com vento fraco a moderado constante de N. 16% HR.


----------



## joselamego (8 Out 2017 às 00:17)

21,3°C
54% HR 
Estação Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (8 Out 2017 às 00:43)

a mensagem anterior foi parar a setembro...

está a cair humidade em Faro. Novidade em tempo seco de verão.
E já pinga de telhados de grandes dimensões.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Out 2017 às 13:17)

Boas,
Mínima fria, grande descida em relação a ontem, foi de *8,1ºC*
De volta aos dias em que é preciso andar com o casaco ás costas durante a tarde 
Agora estão *29,2ºC*


----------



## joselamego (8 Out 2017 às 13:24)

Boa tarde, 
Por Monchique mínima de 19,8°C
Atual de 26,4°C
47% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Out 2017 às 16:09)

Boa tarde ,
A máxima já foi atingida em Monchique , 27,7°C, um pouco menos do que ontem ...
A temperatura já está em descida , 26,9°C
Pressão a 1018 hPa 
51% HR 
Dados da minha estação Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Out 2017 às 20:33)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 27.6ºC
mínima: 18.3ºC

Mais, um excelente dia de praia, com as praias bem compostas.


----------



## joselamego (8 Out 2017 às 20:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.
> 
> Máxima: 27.6ºC
> mínima: 18.3ºC
> ...


Tivemos máximas parecidas ...
Eu tive 27,7°C
Atual de 22,9°C
58% HR 
Dados da estação Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (9 Out 2017 às 15:39)

Boa Tarde,
Ambiente doentio por aqui, tudo cheio de fumo desde manhã, os olhos ardem, é difícil respirar...É muito triste ter cenários destes nesta altura do ano, autêntico inferno! 
A mínima foi de* 7,9ºC*
Agora estão *30,4ºC *com vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (9 Out 2017 às 20:37)

O tempo está a ser sempre o mesmo de dia para dia. 
Antes eu vinha sempre ao fórum para ver as opiniões.
Ainda venho, na esperança de alguma previsão de chuva ou baixa de temperatura.
Mas os rapazes conhecedores do tempo ja nem dizem nada!


----------



## joselamego (9 Out 2017 às 20:46)

Boa noite ,
Máxima de 28,8°C
Mínima 20,3°C
Atual de 22,6°C
Céu limpo 
38% HR 
Pressão a 1018 hPa 
Dados da estação Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (9 Out 2017 às 21:03)

Boas,
Máxima de* 30,8ºC*
Temperatura a descer bem, sigo com *16,7ºC*
Apesar da inversão térmica a humidade é escassa, estando abaixo dos 20%.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Out 2017 às 21:08)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite ,
> Máxima de 28,8°C
> Mínima 20,3°C
> Atual de 22,6°C
> ...



Muitas noites tropicais, em Monchique. Bem quentinho. Assim, nunca mais vai um copito de medonho para aquecer, não é @joselamego . 

Por aqui, dia de céu limpo e praticamente sem vento.

Máxima: 27.3ºC
mínima: 17.4ºC

Bastante humidade a rondar os 78% na estação Faro (Aeroporto), Tavira com 72% de humidade.


----------



## joselamego (9 Out 2017 às 21:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Muitas noites tropicais, em Monchique. Bem quentinho. Assim, nunca mais vai um copito de medonho para aquecer, não é @joselamego .
> 
> Por aqui, dia de céu limpo e praticamente sem vento.
> 
> ...


Aqui em Monchique tem havido noites tropicais...disseram que a vila era fria, quando vim dar aulas ...mas afinal só tenho tido noites mornas 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Out 2017 às 21:45)

joselamego disse:


> Aqui em Monchique tem havido noites tropicais...disseram que a vila era fria, quando vim dar aulas ...mas afinal só tenho tido noites mornas
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Acredito que no inverno seja frio... mas terá tendência para ter também bastantes noites tropicais, a serra algarvia deverá ter algum efeito, tal como em Portalegre São Mamede...


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Out 2017 às 21:48)

Maria Flor disse:


> O tempo está a ser sempre o mesmo de dia para dia.
> Antes eu vinha sempre ao fórum para ver as opiniões.
> Ainda venho, na esperança de alguma previsão de chuva ou baixa de temperatura.
> Mas os rapazes conhecedores do tempo ja nem dizem nada!


Boa noite,
Infelizmente não está prevista chuva nem descida significativa da temperatura pelo menos nos próximos 10 dias.


----------



## joselamego (9 Out 2017 às 21:58)

Davidmpb disse:


> Acredito que no inverno seja frio... mas terá tendência para ter também bastantes noites tropicais, a serra algarvia deverá ter algum efeito, tal como em Portalegre São Mamede...


Sim, a serra deve influenciar, pelo menos o alto foia, serra Monchique , etc... tal como aí na serra São Mamede 
Mas deverei ter dias mais frios , e aí já posso beber o Medronho 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Out 2017 às 22:02)

joselamego disse:


> Sim, a serra deve influenciar, pelo menos o alto foia, serra Monchique , etc... tal como aí na serra São Mamede
> Mas deverei ter dias mais frios , e aí já posso beber o Medronho
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Resta-nos esperar pelos dias mais frios para comer as castanhas também, comer castanhas com este calor não dá com nada


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Out 2017 às 22:04)

joselamego disse:


> Aqui em Monchique tem havido noites tropicais...disseram que a vila era fria, quando vim dar aulas ...mas afinal só tenho tido noites mornas
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



A Fóia, quando tem vento de leste, tem sempre temperaturas mais altas. A nortada, tem estado quase ausente e deve ser isso que está a influenciar as mínimas serem altas.

A Fóia, no dia 7 teve uma mínima de 21.0ºC e foi a única estação do Algarve, a ter uma mínima tropical, já a de Aljezur teve uma mínima de 7.9ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Out 2017 às 00:20)

*12,1°C *neste momento por Arronches, não esperava que descesse tanto, mínima bastante baixa em perspetiva. 
Portalegre e Elvas às 23h tinha 22°C, incrível.


----------



## joselamego (10 Out 2017 às 00:21)

joralentejano disse:


> *12,1°C *neste momento por Arronches, não esperava que descesse tanto, mínima bastante baixa em perspetiva.
> Portalegre e Elvas às 23h tinha 22°C, incrível.


Eu aqui Monchique estou com 20,8°C
Xiii, que diferença !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (10 Out 2017 às 00:24)

joselamego disse:


> Eu aqui Monchique estou com 20,8°C
> Xiii, que diferença !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Estás a 300km de mim  Elvas e Portalegre nem a 30km estão e tenho a certeza que a 2/3km da vila em pontos mais altos a temperatura deve estar bem mais elevada.


----------



## joselamego (10 Out 2017 às 00:26)

joralentejano disse:


> Estás a 300km de mim  Elvas e Portalegre nem a 30km estão e tenho a certeza que a 2/3km da vila em pontos mais altos a temperatura deve estar bem mais elevada.


Tens razão
Aqui o efeito é da Foia e a serra Monchique, só pode ...
Nas estações Netatmo aqui perto de mim..tem temperaturas parecidas com a minha 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (10 Out 2017 às 00:29)

joselamego disse:


> Tens razão
> Aqui o efeito é da Foia e a serra Monchique, só pode ...
> Nas estações Netatmo aqui perto de mim..tem temperaturas parecidas com a minha
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Provavelmente e tal como já aqui disseram, acontece o mesmo que em Portalegre quando o vento está de leste.


----------



## joselamego (10 Out 2017 às 00:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Provavelmente e tal como já aqui disseram, acontece o mesmo que em Portalegre quando o vento está de leste.


Penso que sim...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2017 às 08:53)

No Algarve há para todos os gostos. 
A enorme várzea de Aljezur a trabalhar bem.


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Out 2017 às 09:15)

joralentejano disse:


> *12,1°C *neste momento por Arronches, não esperava que descesse tanto, mínima bastante baixa em perspetiva.
> Portalegre e Elvas às 23h tinha 22°C, incrível.





joselamego disse:


> Eu aqui Monchique estou com 20,8°C
> Xiii, que diferença !



Bom dia rapaziada

Vou acrescentar uns dados interessantes a esta discussão: no passado sábado ao final da tarde, fui à Al Mossassa em Marvão. Logo ao pôr do sol, na Portagem notou-se uma descida significativa da temperatura, mas ao subir para Marvão, a temperatura subiu e só não era mais alta por causa de algum vento.
No regresso a casa, por volta das 23h, em Marvão sabia bem estar de casaco, mas não era desagradável a temperatura. Assim que cheguei ao carro na Portagem, estavam 13 ºC, com um frio húmido normal no vale do Sever. A caminho de casa, a temperatura desceu aos 11 ºC, mas assim que terminei a descida de Monte Paleiros, reparei na temperatura e já marcava 21 ºC  Isto em sensivelmente 4 kms...
Quando cheguei a casa, o termómetro do carro marcava 26 ºC, o dobro da temperatura na Portagem e mais 15 ºC do que a uns 10 kms de Portalegre...
No mapa deverá ser mais fácil de perceber as distâncias e as diferenças entre temperaturas







Creio que vou comprar uma casa na Portagem para os oito meses do Verão e depois vendo-a para comprar outra em Portalegre para os quatro do Inverno, pois não há dinheiro para tudo 

Quanto ao estado do tempo, a manhã nasceu com bastante poeira, com o sol baço e temperaturas de uns 19 ºC/20 ºC em Portalegre e bem próximo dos 10 ºC em Arronches. A tarde promete mais calor, enquanto esperamos pela evolução da Ophelia e se teremos direito a alguma parte do quinhão 

EDIT: corrigo, não é poeiras, infelizmente continua a ser fumo...


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Out 2017 às 09:17)

A Portagem é extremamente fria no Inverno. Facilmente atinge e mantém valores negativos durante várias noites, não é inédito registarem-se uns -7ºC por lá por vezes. Já o resto das localidades em São Mamede como Monte Paleiros já são mais afetadas pelo vento.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Out 2017 às 09:29)

Bom dia,
Mínima de *7,1°C *
Alguma brisa pela manhã que provavelmente fez com que a temperatura não descesse tanto. 
Por Portalegre, quando cheguei a temperatura rondava os 21/22°C nas estações da cidade. O fumo continua presente em grandes quantidades tal como ontem


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Out 2017 às 09:49)

SpiderVV disse:


> A Portagem é extremamente fria no Inverno. Facilmente atinge e mantém valores negativos durante várias noites, não é inédito registarem-se uns -7ºC por lá por vezes.



Off-Topic: Não é rara a madrugada em que haja geadas severas e formação de gelo na Portagem e em Portalegre estão 10 ºC... Já fui jantar ao Tachinho, ter o vidro do carro cheio de gelo às 22h e chegar a Portalegre com essas temperaturas...
Teremos de convocar algum residente e meteomaluco para participar activamente no fórum, com registos de temperaturas. Iria envergonhar algumas mínimas do Norte e Centro do país


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Out 2017 às 09:56)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Não é rara a madrugada em que haja geadas severas e formação de gelo na Portagem e em Portalegre estão 10 ºC... Já fui jantar ao Tachinho, ter o vidro do carro cheio de gelo às 22h e chegar a Portalegre com essas temperaturas...
> Teremos de convocar algum residente e meteomaluco para participar activamente no fórum, com registos de temperaturas. Iria envergonhar algumas mínimas do Norte e Centro do país


á 2 ou 3 anos estive a trabalhar nessa zona da Portagem/ Santo António das Areias em Novembro por pouco tempo, umas 2 semanas, facilmente saía daqui com 6ºc e chegava lá com -3 e nem eram dos dias mais frios, é uma zona bem fria.


----------



## joselamego (10 Out 2017 às 10:03)

Bom dia ,
Mínima de 19,1°C, comparada com outros locais, é uma vergonha ....
Atual de 22°C
Céu limpo 
42% HR 
Pressão a 1018 hPa 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2017 às 11:31)

Segundo a estação do IPMA de Portalegre nos primeiros 9 dias deste mês, registou 6 minimas tropicais, sendo que as outras 3 foram de 19,3ºC, 19,4ºC e 17,0ºC.
Cidade valente.


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Out 2017 às 11:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Cidade valente.



Off-Topic: já pensei alugar a uma varanda como forno durante o dia e lavandaria de secagem durante a noite


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2017 às 11:54)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: já pensei alugar a uma varanda como forno durante o dia e lavandaria de secagem durante a noite



Avança com isso, que eu entretanto vou comprar um pequeno aerogerador para colocar no telhado.


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Out 2017 às 12:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Avança com isso, que eu entretanto vou comprar um pequeno aerogerador para colocar no telhado.



Já á algum tempo que ando para te sugerir isso do gerador.
Quando comprei a pws foi para esse estudo mas infelizmente não tenho vento. Força nisso e se precisares de ajuda...
Temperatura actual de 21.1°C


----------



## joselamego (10 Out 2017 às 15:05)

Boa tarde, 
Temperatura atual de 26,8°C
38% HR 
Pressão a 1018 hPa 
Céu limpo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2017 às 22:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e a noite foi mais fresca.

Máxima: 27.5ºC
mínima: 16.3ºC
actual: 19.7ºC

Esta estação, perto de Santa Catarina (Tavira) com uma mínima de 12.4ºC. https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I08CASAS2


----------



## joselamego (10 Out 2017 às 23:17)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia de sol 
Máxima de 26,7°C
Atual de 21,3°C
46% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (10 Out 2017 às 23:33)

Boa Noite,
Máx: *31,6ºC*
Min: *7,1ºC*
Tatual: *14,4ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (11 Out 2017 às 08:53)

Bom dia!!
Mínima de 6,9°C 
Mais um dia com algum fumo, mas mais disperso e provavelmente juntamente também com alguma poeira. 
Cheguei a Portalegre com as estações da cidade a rodarem os 20/21°C.


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Out 2017 às 09:43)

joralentejano disse:


> Mínima de 6,9°C





joralentejano disse:


> Cheguei a Portalegre com as estações da cidade a rodarem os 20/21°C.



Bom dia

Eu fiz a viagem ao contrário e senti falta de um casaco quando cheguei 
O contraste é enorme, pois em casa continua-se a dormir de janela aberta e o termómetro no quarto continua teimosamente nos 27 ºC...
Vamos esperar pela menina Ophelia e os seus descendentes


----------



## joralentejano (11 Out 2017 às 09:52)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Eu fiz a viagem ao contrário e senti falta de um casaco quando cheguei
> O contraste é enorme, pois em casa continua-se a dormir de janela aberta e o termómetro no quarto continua teimosamente nos 27 ºC...
> Vamos esperar pela menina Ophelia e os seus descendentes


Sim, é notável a diferença! Assim que chego a Portalegre tiro logo o casaco. As mínimas são baixas mas mal o sol aparece a temperatura sobe logo disparada.
No meu quarto graças a estas mínimas a temperatura já está nos *23°C  *tudo natural, bem bom!


----------



## joselamego (11 Out 2017 às 10:07)

Bom dia ,
Mínima de 20,6°C
Atual de 23,2°C
40% HR 
Pressão a 1020 hPa 
Céu limpo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Out 2017 às 14:29)

Céu parcialmente nublado 
28°C atuais 
30% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Out 2017 às 16:50)

Boa tarde,
Máxima de 29,3°
atual de 27,9°C
Nuvens altas 
35 % HR 












Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (11 Out 2017 às 17:39)

Quem sabe não caia alguma chuva (ainda que pouco significativa) já hoje no extremo sul do país...


----------



## Relâmpago (11 Out 2017 às 18:44)

Altocumulus castelhanus também aqui por Lisboa. É uma novidade que não se via desde há alguns meses.

Talvez tenhamos mudança de tempo, talvez mais para o sul, pela disposição das camadas nebulosas. Muitas vezes esta núvens significam mudança de tempo para trovoada


----------



## joralentejano (11 Out 2017 às 19:11)

Boas,
Algumas nuvens agora ao final da tarde, principalmente para sul. O pouco que chover no extremo sul deve ser barro pois está tudo cheio de poeiras. 
Máx:* 31,3ºC*
Min: *6,9ºC*
Tatual: *22,1ºC*

Será que é a partir da próxima semana que me vou ver livre, de vez, das temperaturas acima dos 30ºC? Espero que sim, ter isto desde abril é obra!


----------



## joselamego (11 Out 2017 às 21:24)

Boa noite ,
A esta hora ainda com uns impressionantes 24,1°C
38% HR 
1020 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Out 2017 às 22:07)

Belos ecos vermelhos a SE do Algarve, pena não vir para cá e ir em direcção a Cádiz. Esta nenhum modelo, mostrou. 






Afinal, o Sueste ainda é como era, sempre a causar instabilidade, já é bom, ir mostrando estas pequenas alterações e estamos apenas a 11 de Outubro, a última década ainda pode chegar à média ou ficar acima da mesma.


----------



## trovoadas (11 Out 2017 às 23:39)

Faz hoje 5 meses que não cai chuva propriamente dita aqui pela zona. É obra! Vai ser difcil chegar ao 6° mas já acredito em tudo


----------



## joselamego (11 Out 2017 às 23:56)

Boas, está uma noite ventosa por Monchique, apesar da temperatura de 22,9°C
Pressão a 1020 hPa 
52% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Out 2017 às 09:33)

Bom dia 
Mínima de 19,2°C
Atual de 20,7°C
1022 hPa 
72% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2017 às 10:13)

Boas,
Notável subida da mínima mas ainda assim foi fresca, de 12,4°C 
Em Portalegre às 8:15h, estavam 23/24°C e um vento de nordeste morno. 
Vai aquecendo e promete ser mais um dia de calor acompanhado de poeiras.


----------



## PTG (12 Out 2017 às 10:56)

Bom dia,
não tenho vindo aqui devido ao marasmo meteorológico desde há meses. É verdade, em Portalegre perdi a conta às mínimas acima de 20ºC. Hoje a mínima deve ter rondado os 22ºC/23ºC. No entanto parece-me que ninguém reparou que esta noite por uns minutos choveu em Portalegre!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Out 2017 às 12:07)

Mínima impressionante de 24,2ºC na minha estação. Devido ao vento, o gráfico foi uma linha reta durante a noite...


----------



## joselamego (12 Out 2017 às 17:26)

Boa tarde, 
Máxima de 26,8°C
Temperatura atual de 26,1°C
50% HR 
Pressão a 1022 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2017 às 20:43)

Boas, por aqui, dia com céu com poeira. 

Máxima: 28.0ºC
mínima: 19.4ºC


----------



## Maria Elleonor (12 Out 2017 às 23:26)

Então quer dizer que a menina Ophelia (furacão) vem cá no litoral nos fazer uma visitinha??!


----------



## vamm (12 Out 2017 às 23:39)

O tempo tem estado uma autêntica seca, no sentido literal da palavra. É calor até nos fartarmos (bom para quem ainda quer queimar cartuchos na praia, mau para todos nós). Manhãs gélidas de nevoeiros que ajudam um pouco, mas que depois o sol destroi tudo. E só espero que a menina que anda no Atlantico nos traga a abençoada, pois isto está um inferno em todos os aspectos.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2017 às 23:45)

Maria Flor disse:


> Então quer dizer que a menina Ophelia (furacão) vem cá no litoral nos fazer uma visitinha??!


Não é bem assim. 
A Ophelia vai passar bem ao largo da costa, e é muito pouco provável sermos influenciados diretamente.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2017 às 23:54)

vamm disse:


> O tempo tem estado uma autêntica seca, no sentido literal da palavra. É calor até nos fartarmos (bom para quem ainda quer queimar cartuchos na praia, mau para todos nós). Manhãs gélidas de nevoeiros que ajudam um pouco, mas que depois o sol destroi tudo. E só espero que a menina que anda no Atlantico nos traga a abençoada, pois isto está um inferno em todos os aspectos.


Off-topic: Se a dona Ophelia chegar a dar alguma precipitação já teríamos muita sorte e mesmo que dê é só para assentar o pó, nem para fazer com que os campos mudem de figura irá dar, quanto mais. A situação está negra em todos os sentidos, está tudo a dar as últimas e só não vê isso quem não quer. Quanto aos fascinados pela praia e verão eterno, espero que sejam os primeiros a ficar sem água caso isto continue assim como eles gostam, e ai é que irão ver o que é bom para a tosse, que eu saiba ainda não podemos beber água do mar. 
______
A noite segue agradável por aqui com *16,1°C*


----------



## Maria Elleonor (12 Out 2017 às 23:55)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não é bem assim.
> A Ophelia vai passar bem ao largo da costa, e é muito pouco provável sermos influenciados diretamente.


Eu já imaginava, não vamos sentir o cheirinho da terra molhada!!


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2017 às 23:58)

Maria Flor disse:


> Eu já imaginava, não vamos sentir o cheirinho da terra molhada!!


Apesar da _Ophelinha_ não nos afetar, ainda poderá chover alguma coisa na segunda/terça.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (13 Out 2017 às 00:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Apesar da _Ophelinha_ não nos afetar, ainda poderá chover alguma coisa na segunda/terça.


Esperemos que sim!!
Já não aguento mais me sentir como ovo estrelado sobre a frigideira


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2017 às 07:27)

Bom dia,
Mínima fria, foi de *7,5°C *
Agora já está a subir, estão *7,8°C *com uma ligeira brisa.
Muita humidade, já não tinha um valor tão elevado à muito tempo, neste momento tenho *96%*.


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2017 às 07:36)

Bom dia 
Continuo com mínimas amenas
19,8°C
Humidade subiu durante a noite , 46% HR 
1022 hPa 
Hoje já vou ter o sensor da chuva, o pluviômetro da estação Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2017 às 08:01)

O nascer no sol 
19,7°C






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2017 às 09:24)

Bom dia

Graças à subida da humidade, a noite foi muito mais agradável em Portalegre. Após tantas noites com temperaturas tropicais ou muito próximas disso, Agora só falta descer a temperatura no interior de casa.
Agora por Arronches, céu limpo, vento fraco e temperaturas bem frescas, muito próximas dos 12 ºC. Notavam-se algum nevoeiro em alguns vales. 
Ahh e um cheiro característico  que ocorre quando há alguma mudança do tempo brevemente, situação que não notava há muitos meses. Já sei, irão dizer como isso se prova cientificamente... Há coisas que não precisam de prova, dependem da experiência de vida e da sensibilidade pessoal


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2017 às 10:40)

Céu a ficar parcialmente nublado , nuvens altas....
Temperatura atual de 23,2°C
Pressão a 1024 hPa 
57% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2017 às 18:32)

Boas,
Máxima: 28.6(15:10)
Mínima: 19.7(08:11)
Céu  limpo
Atual de 25,9ºC
Vento de Oeste
Pressão a 1022 hPa
45% hr


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2017 às 20:14)

Boas, por aqui, céu com alguma nebulosidade e calorzinho. 

Máxima: 29.2ºC
mínima: 18.3ºC

Amanhã, uma máxima de 31ºC, mesmo bom para a praia.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2017 às 20:26)

Boa Noite,
Ontem foi referido aqui que em Portalegre tinha chuviscado e em alguns carros era bem notável. Aqui em Arronches não, e ainda bem. Dia bem mais fresco, algum nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas de manhã, coisa que já não se via à algum tempo por estas bandas. A tarde foi agradável com um vento fresco sempre presente. 
Saída de sonho, esta do GFS, bem podia ser já amanhã em vez dos 34 e 35ºC. 
Máx: *28,9ºC*
Min: *7,5ºC*
Tatual: *18,8ºC*


----------



## Bastien (14 Out 2017 às 00:01)

Está a dormir

Enviado do meu GT-I9060 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Maria Elleonor (14 Out 2017 às 00:21)

Saudades de comer umas castanhas assadas e de sentir o cheiro da lareira com lume.
Ansiosa para ver a paisagem mudar, a cor das folhas, acordar com o som do vento e da chuva. 
Ter preguiça de sair dos cobertores quentinhos.


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2017 às 01:01)

A esta hora a minha estação está dar temperatura de 23,6°C
Será que está a funcionar bem ?
Acho um valor alto...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (14 Out 2017 às 01:11)

joselamego disse:


> A esta hora a minha estação está dar temperatura de 23,6°C
> Será que está a funcionar bem ?
> Acho um valor alto...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Muito provavelmente sim, está a entrar uma massa de ar bastante "tropical".
Aliás, à meia-noite a Foía seguia com 22º!


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2017 às 01:25)

rozzo disse:


> Muito provavelmente sim, está a entrar uma massa de ar bastante "tropical".
> Aliás, à meia-noite a Foía seguia com 22º!


A foía fica a 902 metros altitude e aqui Monchique a 433....sendo assim deve estar correta a temperatura 
Obrigado Rozzo
Está uma noite abafada 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Out 2017 às 10:58)

Boas,
Sabe bem olhar para o céu e ver algo de diferente: manhã de céu encoberto.
Estão cerca de 25ºc.
A ver se é desta que o calor se vai embora de vez e que chegue finalmente o Outono.


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2017 às 12:27)

Boas, 
Mínima de 23,1°C, uma noite tropical 
Temperatura atual de 28°C
32% HR 
1023 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (14 Out 2017 às 13:00)

Bom dia,
Mínima de *13,1ºC*
O dia segue nublado por nuvens altas, o vento é praticamente nulo. Ambiente bastante abafado 
Estão *30,2ºC*


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2017 às 14:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Mínima de *13,1ºC*
> O dia segue nublado por nuvens altas, o vento é praticamente nulo. Ambiente bastante abafado
> Estão *30,2ºC*


Vamos aguardar com esperança a chuva, tudo indica que ela vira , mesmo para o sul ...
A saída 6 GFS foi boa


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2017 às 14:34)

Temperatura atual de 29,6°C
Abafado 
30% HR 
Pressão a 1022 hPa 
Vento de sul 
Céu encoberto 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2017 às 17:20)

Temperatura atual de 28,0°C
Pressão a 1021 hPa 
Vento de Sudeste 
32% HR 
Céu encoberto , nuvens altas e médias 









Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2017 às 20:27)

Boa noite,

Temperatura atual de 26º4ºC

Máximo: 29.6 (14:11) 
Mínimo: 23.1 (03:57)

Humidade (%)
31
Máximo: 52 (21:33) 
Mínimo: 29 (13:55)

P. Orvalho (°C)
 8
Máximo: 13.5 (19:53) 
Mínimo: 7.7 (04:32)

Pressão (hpa)
 1022
Máximo: 1023.1(00:00) 
Mínimo: 1021.2(05:58)


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2017 às 21:13)

27,7ºC com 29% HR mas cheira a terra molhada e já tive relatos de chuva fraca numa terra mais alta. Alguma virga a chegar cá abaixo  O vento também intensificou, e agora parou, efeito da precipitação estar mais perto do solo, ou aliás, uma célula em altitude passar e ir.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Out 2017 às 21:31)

Esteve a chuviscar e também cheira a terra molhada.
O vento é nulo e estão *22°C.*


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Out 2017 às 21:45)

Alguns pingos e cheiro a terra molhada.
Foi um dia abafado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Out 2017 às 22:50)

Boas, por aqui, dia com nuvens altas e apanhei uns pingos por volta das 17 h, perto de Moncarapacho quando ia apanhar a A22 para ir ver o jogo do Olhanense. 

Máxima: 29.0ºC
mínima: 19.6ºC


----------



## joralentejano (15 Out 2017 às 12:53)

Boas,
Mínima de *16,6ºC*
As nuvens hoje já não estão presentes mas o céu está esbranquiçado graças à poeirada, ambiente abafado.
Tatual: *31,2ºC
*
Finalmente, se nada mudar, hoje será o último dia de temperaturas acima dos 30ºC


----------



## joselamego (15 Out 2017 às 13:39)

Boas,
Mínima de 23,3°C, uauuuu em outubro ....
Agora estão 27,4°C
39% HR 
Céu azul 
Pressão a baixar, sinal de mudança 
1020 hPa 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Out 2017 às 13:59)

Eh pá.. impressionante isto... Vim ao Alentejo hoje, que calor. Estão 34 graus e lestada moderada em Santana da Serra.

Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Out 2017 às 14:04)

Pela manta rota a mínima foi de 21°C, máxima de 27.2°C


Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (15 Out 2017 às 14:30)

Vento a diminuir de intensidade por aqui e temperatura a subir mais rapidamente.  este vento de leste está a fazer com que as folhas das árvores fiquem todas murchas, já nada resiste.  
Estão *34,3ºC *e a humidade já está bem abaixo dos 20%, terrível para os incêndios.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Out 2017 às 14:40)

Por aqui o vento aumentou de intensidade, *30.5ºc* de momento.
Céu limpo.
De madrugada ainda pingou.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 14:47)

Vento com rajadas também, sempre acima dos 40 km/h com 31,4ºC e 11% HR.


----------



## joselamego (15 Out 2017 às 18:02)

Céu limpo 
Temperatura já em descida , 26,9°C
Máxima de 27,8°C
Vento de Sudeste 
Pressão a descer 1018 hPa 
40 % HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (15 Out 2017 às 20:59)

Boas,
Máx: *35,4ºC*
Min: *16,6ºC*
Tatual: *21,7ºC*

Até para o ano verão, já não era sem tempo!  Ansioso pela chuva!


----------



## joselamego (15 Out 2017 às 21:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Máx: *35,4ºC*
> Min: *16,6ºC*
> Tatual: *21,7ºC*
> ...


Temperatura em descida, humidade subir, 22,8°C
60% HR 
Adeus calor, até para o ano 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Out 2017 às 21:13)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com poeira. 

Máxima: 27.2ºC
mínima: 20.6ºC

Eu, cá não faço a despedida do Verão nem do calor ainda, ainda vem temperaturas acima dos 25ºC a partir de 5ª feira e quem sabe alguma noite tropical.  Chuva, não deve passar muito dos 15 mm, por aqui.


----------



## joselamego (15 Out 2017 às 21:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com poeira.
> 
> Máxima: 27.2ºC
> mínima: 20.6ºC
> ...


Melhor 15 mm do que zero....acho eu 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (15 Out 2017 às 21:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu, cá não faço a despedida do Verão nem do calor ainda, ainda vem temperaturas acima dos 25ºC a partir de 5ª feira e quem sabe alguma noite tropical.  Chuva, não deve passar muito dos 15 mm, por aqui.


Pois, não descarto alguns dias ainda com temperaturas a rondar os 25ºC quando o AA voltar. Mas para mim, depois do inferno que foi o verão por aqui, não ter temperaturas acima dos 30ºC já não significa verão e já é um descanso.  Quanto à chuva, para combater esta seca não serve de muito se depois o AA voltar, mas já é bom, de referir que já não vejo chover decentemente desde maio e foi porque ainda apareceu qualquer coisa nuns diazinhos, senão era ainda à mais tempo.


----------



## joselamego (15 Out 2017 às 21:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Pois, não descarto alguns dias ainda com temperaturas a rondar os 25ºC quando o AA voltar. Mas para mim, depois do inferno que foi o verão por aqui, não ter temperaturas acima dos 30ºC já não significa verão e já é um descanso.  Quanto à chuva, para combater esta seca não serve de muito se depois o AA voltar, mas já é bom, de referir que já não vejo chover decentemente desde maio e foi porque ainda apareceu qualquer coisa nuns diazinhos, senão era ainda à mais tempo.


Mesmo que o AA volte, não será muitos dias e não tão forte como até agora ...as temperaturas não deverão subir muito além dos 28°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Out 2017 às 21:59)

Dia quente e abafado por aqui, o vento diminui de intensidade a partir do meio da tarde.
Também espero que o Verão se tenha ido embora por este ano, pelo menos temperaturas de 30ºc e noites tropicais não devem vir mais, e se virem era muito mal sinal, pois este mês já leva uma forte anomalia positiva nas temperaturas.
Venha de lá o tempo de Outono, algo que ainda não se viu.


----------



## PTG (15 Out 2017 às 23:00)

Mínima hoje em Portalegre 23,7C.


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2017 às 10:44)

Bom dia, 
Estou profundamente triste, desolado com os mortos e incêndios de norte e centro do país.   
Minha alma chora!
.................................
Mínima de 19,5°C
Atual de 20,3°C
Céu nublado 
80% HR 
Pressão a 1020 hPa 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Out 2017 às 12:17)

Boas,
Céu encoberto e de vez em quando lá vão caindo umas pingas, nota-se bem a descida da temperatura.
Só espero chuva lá para a noite.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Out 2017 às 18:24)

Boas,
Dia de céu nublado.  Caíram uns pingos em Arronches e sujaram os carros todos, que venha chuva para lavar e apagar tudo de uma vez. Triste clima este, só nos traz desgraças. Que tristeza aquilo que se tem estado a passar e a chuva teima em não chegar. 
Máxima 10ºC mais baixa, foi de *25,2ºC*
Mínima de *14,1ºC*
Agora estão *22,6ºC  *com vento nulo.


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2017 às 18:37)

Boa tarde,
céu nublado todo o dia
espero chuva esta noite pelo sul e restante país, no litoral norte sei que já cai pingas.
Máxima de 22,2ºC
Mínima de 19,5ºC
Atual de 21,4ºC
80% Hr
Pressão a 1019 hPa

abraço solidário a todos que combatem e sofrem com a desgraça dos incêndios!


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 00:21)

Boa noite ,
Minha estação Netatmo está dar previsão de trovoada a partir 2 h...será verdade ?
Estou com 20,3°C
Humidade relativa de 88% 
Pressão a 1020 hPa 
Está fresco na rua e com sensação que a chuva está para breve 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 01:14)

Começa a chuviscar em Monchique ...IUPIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## chispe (17 Out 2017 às 01:15)

Faro quando chove?


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 01:17)

chispe disse:


> Faro quando chove?


Aqui Monchique já chuvisca. Em faro deverá começar daqui 1 h , talvez 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2017 às 04:46)

Chove torrencialmente à um bom bocado, que saudades disto!!


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2017 às 05:01)

Grande relâmpago que fez a luz ir abaixo e trovão logo de seguida  a trovoada está mesmo por cima de Arronches e continua a chover de uma maneira com à muita não se via acompanhada de rajadas bastante fortes de vento.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2017 às 07:39)

Bom dia,
Tudo mais calmo, neste momento apenas vão caindo uns chuviscos. Ambiente fresco mas com fumo ainda dos incêndios e algum cheiro a queimado.
Estão *17,8°C*
O acumulado aqui em Arronches deve ser acima dos 10mm, pois foi mais de meia hora a chover com bastante intensidade, não esperava tanta chuva, deu para regar bem as poucas hortas que restam e dar finalmente água a algumas árvores que já estavam a morrer. Aqui ao lado, a cerca de 7km a estação do Assumar acumulou *4mm. *A trovoada passou mesmo por aqui, ligeiramente mais a sul da localidade onde está instalada a estação.
Acumulados acima dos 10mm em 1 hora em duas estações do Alentejo:
Portel, Oriola: *12.3mm* (entre as 3h e 4h)
Amareleja: *14.3mm* (entre as 5h e 6h)


----------



## PO@Loulé (17 Out 2017 às 08:50)

Bom dia
Por aqui apenas deixou os carros todos sujos.
Esta sol neste momento


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 09:04)

Bom dia,
Aqui em Monchique pensava que ia chover, ainda começou a chuviscar, mas depois parou...confesso que fiquei desiludido
Apenas céu nublado
mínima de 17,4ºC
Atual de 17,7ºC
77% hr


----------



## vitoreis (17 Out 2017 às 09:06)

O saldo desta frente aqui pelo Algarve foi próximo de 0mm. Pingou um pouco aqui e ali totalmente irrelevante, vamos ter de esperar mais um pouco para ver chuvas.

neste momento:
21º
80%


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 09:10)

vitoreis disse:


> O saldo desta frente aqui pelo Algarve foi próximo de 0mm. Pingou um pouco aqui e ali totalmente irrelevante, vamos ter de esperar mais um pouco para ver chuvas.
> 
> neste momento:
> 21º
> 80%


Confesso que fiquei também desiludido , estava prevista alguma está madrugada...
Também tive 0,0 mm


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Out 2017 às 09:45)

Bom dia,
Finalmente alguma chuva digna desse nome durante a madrugada, ainda caíram alguns relâmpagos.
Neste momento céu encoberto ,algum fumo e 13.8º.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Out 2017 às 11:20)

Pela Manta Rota caíram uns pingos as 9h e assim que todo o chão ficou molhado parou. 
A estação registou 0.0mm até ao momento.

Mas parece que ainda virá alguma coisa... Ainda há esperança


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Out 2017 às 12:16)

joselamego disse:


> Confesso que fiquei também desiludido , estava prevista alguma está madrugada...
> Também tive 0,0 mm
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Bem vindo ao Algarve.  Prepara-te que vais apanhar muitas desilusões, isto não é o Norte e nem o Alentejo é o Algarve onde os modelos metem água aos montes.

@Gil_Algarvio , eu cá não espero muita coisa e está um bonito sol. Já, em Espanha, é sempre a bombar, com Cartaya já com 18.1 mm e Ayamonte com 4.9 mm, o satélite é bastante claro tudo a caminho da Andaluzia.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2017 às 14:47)

Boas,
As pessoas já vão começando a lavrar os terrenos, estava tudo atrasado, vamos ver se as paisagens vão começando a ganhar outra cor. Mais logo, mais alguma chuvinha, venha ela!
O sol brilha neste momento, algumas nuvens e o fumo dos incêndios estraga a boa visibilidade que podíamos ter.
Estão uns fantásticos, *20,5ºC* com vento fraco de SW.


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 14:50)

Boa tarde, 
Por Monchique céu con sol e nuvens 
Temperatura atual de 21,7°C
55% HR 
Pressão a 1018 hPa 



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2017 às 18:44)

Bigorna das células que estão a leste de Barrancos:









A oeste já vão aparecendo algumas nuvens e lá ao fundo já se vê uma parede de nuvens mais compactas, veremos no que dá! 





Estão *18,5ºC* com vento nulo.


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 19:52)

Boa noite,
Dia com muitas nuvens, mas com sol à mistura
agora céu nublado
temperatura atual de 18,8ºC
60% hr 
Vamos lá ver se cai alguma chuva do céu, aqui pelo algarve..
________________________________________________
Dados de hoje:

Temperatura (°C)

Máximo: 22 (16:15) 
Mínimo: 17.4 (07:56)

Humidade (%)

Máximo: 88 (00:21) 
Mínimo: 50 (16:50)

P. Orvalho (°C)

Máximo: 18.3 (22:30) 
Mínimo: 10.9 (19:22)


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Out 2017 às 20:33)

No Algarve, caiu uma pinga, melhor a província de Huelva, com 20 mm em Huelva, Cartaya quase nos 20 mm, no interior da província de Huelva caíram 60 mm em Valverde del Camino e 45 mm em El Campillo.


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 21:43)

Atenção amigos do Alentejo e Algarve, pelo radar vê se células de instabilidade a entrar em terra .   Deverá chover poucas horas 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2017 às 22:08)

Parte da frente que vai afetar a região sul com excelente aspeto, era bom se assim se mantivesse. Muita ou pouca, venha chuva 
Céu nublado, vento nulo e temperatura estagnada nos *15,6ºC*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Out 2017 às 22:28)

Mas que grande festival de relâmpagos que está no sw de Espanha.
Aqui da manta rota estou a ver. Não param. Uns atrás dos outros


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Out 2017 às 22:48)

Isto vai dar barraca no Sul de Espanha.

Deixo aqui vídeos do que estou a ver da minha varanda.


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 22:57)

Aqui está o radar 
Chuva a caminho ..





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vitoreis (17 Out 2017 às 23:00)

Radar com bom aspecto para o Barlavento e Alentejo. 
Aqui pelo sotavento não é possível fazer previsões com as imagens disponíveis, aguardemos!


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2017 às 23:04)

joselamego disse:


> Aqui está o radar
> Chuva a caminho ..
> 
> 
> ...


O que está a WSW de Sagres vai entrar por aí, parece que finalmente vais ter boa chuva. Entretanto aquilo que está na zona de Lisboa e Setúbal é que poderá dar boa chuva aqui no Alto Alentejo caso se mantenha com boas células.


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 23:07)

joralentejano disse:


> O que está a WSW de Sagres vai entrar por aí, parece que finalmente vais ter boa chuva. Entretanto aquilo que está na zona de Lisboa e Setúbal é que poderá dar boa chuva aqui no Alto Alentejo caso se mantenha com boas células.


Que venha ela , até vou abrir a boca para beber a água ...
Boa chuva para aí amigo ,Joralentejano 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 23:13)

Já chove ....yessssss

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Out 2017 às 23:19)

A frente está agora a deslocar-se para o interior, já chuvisca por aqui, veremos o que rende.
Máxima de hoje de 19.5ºc.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2017 às 23:48)

Começa a chover fraco em Arronches 
*15,4ºC* e* 80%* de hr


----------



## aoc36 (17 Out 2017 às 23:55)

Finalmente chuva ao fim de não sei quantos meses!


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 23:55)

Em Monchique a chuva ainda é fraca, vai caindo mas de forma mansa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 00:38)

Continua a chover, mas sempre mansa ...depois vejo os acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 00:43)

Para já 0,3 acumulado 
Espero que chova mais durante noite 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 00:49)

Começa a cair mais forte, yessss
vai começar agora o grosso da chuva


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 00:58)

2 mm






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (18 Out 2017 às 01:01)

Por Faro nada até agora e pouco deverá chover! Cenário desolador tendo em conta que não chove que se veja desde Março.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Out 2017 às 01:02)

Por Faro nada até agora e pouco deverá chover! Cenário desolador tendo em conta que não chove que se veja desde Março.


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 01:04)

trovoadas disse:


> Por Faro nada até agora e pouco deverá chover! Cenário desolador tendo em conta que não chove que se veja desde Março.


Espero que chova aí , aqui chuva moderada 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 01:09)

3,7 mm
E continua cair de forma moderada 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (18 Out 2017 às 01:14)

joselamego disse:


> 3,7 mm
> E continua cair de forma moderada
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Nada ainda e a frente está um farrapo! Se chover 5mm já é milagre!


----------



## trovoadas (18 Out 2017 às 01:16)

trovoadas disse:


> Nada ainda e a frente está um farrapo! Se chover 5mm já é milagre!


Está a desaparecer de tudo ...onde isto chegou!


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2017 às 01:20)

trovoadas disse:


> Está a desaparecer de tudo ...onde isto chegou!


O que te vai afetar é, provavelmente, o que está a sudoeste.


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 01:22)

trovoadas disse:


> Está a desaparecer de tudo ...onde isto chegou!


Que raio de azar...aqui chove , embora umas vezes fraca outras vezes moderada 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 01:24)

5,2 mm





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 01:38)

Parou chover 
Acumulado de 5,5 mm


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 01:48)

Para já não chove 
Acumulei 5,5 mm





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 01:55)

trovoadas disse:


> Por Faro nada até agora e pouco deverá chover! Cenário desolador tendo em conta que não chove que se veja desde Março.


Como é possível ter chovido na Quarteira e na tua terra , Faro ,não !
Que raio de azar ..
Vi no weatherunderground que choveu na estação Quarteira .

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## chispe (18 Out 2017 às 02:02)

Ja chove em Faro mas coisa fraca muito fraca mesmo


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 02:13)

Recomeça a chuviscar aqui em Monchique...


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2017 às 07:30)

Bom dia,
Boa chuva de madrugada, a estação do Assumar acumulou *8.2mm *
Neste momento em Arronches recomeçou a chover e chove com grande intensidade à cerca de meia hora. Os terrenos agradecem!


----------



## trovoadas (18 Out 2017 às 07:56)

Por incrível que pareça pouco choveu por Faro... por agora manhã encoberta e já não espero grande coisa. Amanhã volta o bom tempo!


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 08:31)

Bom dia ,
Ainda choveu durante a madrugada ,
O meu pluviômetro acusou um acumulado de 9,1 mm até agora 
Temperatura atual de 15,3°C
80% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## srr (18 Out 2017 às 08:56)

Bom dia,

Aqui Registo de 5,2 mm, agora céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Out 2017 às 09:12)

Bom dia.
 Até ao momento deste evento tenho acumulados 2mm.  
Desde as 00h acumulei 1.8mm. os outros 0.2 são de ontem.

Alguém tem menos que eu?
A água ainda não correu pela berma.


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 09:25)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Bom dia.
> Até ao momento deste evento tenho acumulados 2mm.
> Desde as 00h acumulei 1.8mm. os outros 0.2 são de ontem.
> 
> ...


Mas que raio de azar Gil_algarvio.   
Aqui em Monchique tenho 9,2 mm acumulado , superou minhas expectativas 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Out 2017 às 09:35)

Acabei de acumular mais 0.2mm. Total de 2.2mm. :/

Pode ser que ainda passe um aguaceiro mais certeiro. 

Isto pelo Algarve, aqui neste canto do Sotavento é normal isto acontecer. 
Mas também quando chover em condições.. ui ui.. , normalmente é 8 ou 80 (por vezes 800).


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2017 às 10:14)

Acumulado subiu para *8.9mm* na estação do Assumar com os aguaceiros que caíram agora de manhã. Passaram tal como ontem mais a sul e por isso aqui em Arronches o acumulado deve ser mais elevado, talvez a rondar os 11/12mm. 
Seguir esta estação é melhor em eventos mais generalizados, por muito perto que esteja faz sempre a diferença. De qualquer maneira o total desde ontem vai em *13mm*.
Foi bom para regar e pode ser que já comece a crescer alguma erva nos campos.


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Out 2017 às 10:36)

joselamego disse:


> Mas que raio de azar Gil_algarvio.
> Aqui em Monchique tenho 9,2 mm acumulado , superou minhas expectativas





joralentejano disse:


> Acumulado subiu para *8.9mm* na estação do Assumar com os aguaceiros que caíram agora de manhã. Passaram tal como ontem mais a sul e por isso aqui em Arronches o acumulado deve ser mais elevado, talvez a rondar os 11/12mm.
> Seguir esta estação é melhor em eventos mais generalizados, por muito perto que esteja faz sempre a diferença. De qualquer maneira o total desde ontem vai em *13mm*.
> Foi bom para regar e pode ser que já comece a crescer alguma erva nos campos.



Ainda bem que ai no Sul também choveu  fico contente .
Gosto bastante destas frentes que atravessam o país de Norte a Sul.


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 11:45)

António josé Sales disse:


> Ainda bem que ai no Sul também choveu  fico contente .
> Gosto bastante destas frentes que atravessam o país de Norte a Sul.


Obrigado António ....que venha mais !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Out 2017 às 11:47)

joselamego disse:


> Obrigado António ....que venha mais !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Exactamente é preciso muita mais para sairmos desta seca.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2017 às 12:22)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Bom dia.
> Até ao momento deste evento tenho acumulados 2mm.
> Desde as 00h acumulei 1.8mm. os outros 0.2 são de ontem.
> 
> ...



Tavira teve menos 1.62 mm, eu tive 1 mm. 




Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Acabei de acumular mais 0.2mm. Total de 2.2mm. :/
> 
> Pode ser que ainda passe um aguaceiro mais certeiro.
> 
> ...



Para mim, vinha o 800 como em 1989, tenho saudades desse ano. 



António josé Sales disse:


> Ainda bem que ai no Sul também choveu  fico contente .
> Gosto bastante destas frentes que atravessam o país de Norte a Sul.



Eu detesto bastante estas frentes, valem zero para mim e para todo o Sotavento algarvio.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Out 2017 às 13:32)

Boas
Alguma chuva durante a madrugada, a estação de Portalegre do IPMA tem o pluviometro entupido á meses.
Na outra estação acumulou* 8.7mm.*


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 17:05)

Boa tarde amigos,

Por Monchique céu nublado
Alguma chuva fraca, chuviscos durante o dia... 
Acumulado desde a meia noite até agora de 9,8 mm

Dados de hoje:

Temperatura Atual  (°C)
 18.6

Máxima de 19,2ºC

Mínima de 15,3ºC

Humidade (%)
 74

P. Orvalho (°C)
 14

Precipitação Acumulada 
9,8 mm


----------



## chispe (18 Out 2017 às 17:41)

Malta como vai estar este fim de semana pelos alentejos? Vai chover? Frio? Obrigado


----------



## VimDePantufas (18 Out 2017 às 17:48)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde amigos,
> 
> Por Monchique céu nublado
> Alguma chuva fraca, chuviscos durante o dia...
> ...




Grande terra Monchique, terra e serra, que chova muito por aí são os meus votos


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 19:14)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Grande terra Monchique, terra e serra, que chova muito por aí são os meus votos


Obrigado amigo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 19:15)

Recomeça a chuviscar 
17,5°C
75 % HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (18 Out 2017 às 19:25)

joselamego disse:


> Recomeça a chuviscar
> 17,5°C
> 75 % HR
> 
> ...



Olhando para as imagens de radar o sul do país terá alguma chuva nas próximas horas(principalmente chuviscos e chuva fraca).
PS: Quero ver o teu pluviometro a funcionar!


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2017 às 19:27)

Por cá, caiu 1 mm, mas na Andaluzia, é sempre a bombar: 

El Bosque: 92.8 mm
Cádiz: 37.6 mm
Cartaya: 14.6 mm  Acumulado total: 33 mm
Huelva: 27.4 mm


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 19:44)

Thomar disse:


> Olhando para as imagens de radar o sul do país terá alguma chuva nas próximas horas(principalmente chuviscos e chuva fraca).
> PS: Quero ver o teu pluviometro a funcionar!


Para já parou...mais logo deve recomeçar ...
Para já tem sido ameaças com  chuviscos 
Até agora tenho 10 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Maria Elleonor (18 Out 2017 às 20:56)

E quando é que vaí cair os "cântaros, podes, cacau, rios e etc..." De chuva?
Acompanhados de trovões e relâmpagos!!


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 21:00)

Chove bem...yesssss

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 21:07)

11,5 mm acumulados 
16,9°C temperatura 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## PO@Loulé (18 Out 2017 às 22:06)

Chove por aqui


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 22:19)

Chove bem...hoje sim...está um bom evento por Monchique 

17,9 mm acumulado 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2017 às 22:29)

joselamego disse:


> Chove bem...hoje sim...está um bom evento por Monchique
> 
> 17,9 mm acumulado
> 
> ...


Boas,
Neste primeiro evento de precipitação esses valores já mostram que o factor altitude é importante. Estou curioso para ver também os registos das máximas em pleno inverno.


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 22:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Neste primeiro evento de precipitação esses valores já mostram que o factor altitude é importante. Estou curioso para ver também os registos das máximas em pleno inverno.


Continua a chover bem ...está fresco , 16,9°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 22:31)

20,5 mm acumulado .

Soma e segue 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (18 Out 2017 às 22:42)

Por ridículo que pareça tive que ir à pressa regar a horta  A terra só molhou 2 dedos e quando o tempo levantar rapidamente voltamos ao mesmo. Muito pouca chuva na generalidade do Algarve. Em alguns locais a vegetação parece que ardeu de tão seca que está e nota-se mais agora com estes dias encobertos.


----------



## MikeCT (18 Out 2017 às 22:50)

Mais uma chuvinha por Faro (cidade)  neste momento e o acumulado está em 4,2mm, parece que ainda vêm mais uma células que podem deixar mais 2 ou 3 mm...


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 22:59)

Continua a chover bem 
24,5 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (18 Out 2017 às 23:02)

Chove com bastante intensidade por Albufeira a


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 23:10)

27,9 mm
Yesssss

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Out 2017 às 23:40)

E quando já não dávamos nada por "isto" heis que está serradinho a chover pelo Algarve. O meu pluviometro vai aumentando. 4mm até agora.. Olhando para os valores a Barlavento e vento a direcção das nuvens estou com esperanças...

Mas o Algarve é assim... Lembro-me de tantas noites assim...


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 23:42)

Agora parou chover 
Para já 28,7 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Out 2017 às 23:52)

joselamego disse:


> Agora parou chover
> Para já 28,7 mm acumulado
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Mas que excelente valor e já sem se estar à espera!!


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 23:53)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Mas que excelente valor e já sem se estar à espera!!


Verdade, não estava mesmo 
Que pena , não vou chegar 30 mm
Mas já foi bom!
Deve ter sido o efeito da serra, trouxe boa chuvada está noite e manhã 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Out 2017 às 23:56)

É complexo... 
Eu estou ao nível do mar e esta a descarregar bem aqui, já a jusante da serra tento em conta a direção do tempo. 

Já vou com 6mm, 4 dos últimos agora..


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2017 às 00:06)

Terminei o dia de ontem com 28,7 mm acumulado 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Out 2017 às 00:10)

Manta Rota terminou o dia 18 com 6 mm acumulados.


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2017 às 00:49)

Recomeçou chuviscar à pouco 
0,4 mm desde meia noite 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCT (19 Out 2017 às 00:53)

Em Faro (cidade) o total desde evento(zinho) foi de 9,2mm..  O vento está a puxar agora com rajada de 43,5 km/h agora mesmo


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Out 2017 às 00:55)

E hoje já caíram 7.5 mm a juntar aos 6 mm de ontem estamos com 14.5 na Manta Rota. 12.5 mm sem estar à espera. Parece-me impecável.


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2017 às 01:13)

Desde meia noite 

17,2°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2017 às 09:56)

Bom dia 
Temperatura atual de 16,4°C
Ainda chuviscou de noite 
Acumulado desde a meia noite de 3,5 mm
Humidade a 86% 
Pressão a 1015 hPa 
Céu nublado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2017 às 12:48)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> E hoje já caíram 7.5 mm a juntar aos 6 mm de ontem estamos com 14.5 na Manta Rota. 12.5 mm sem estar à espera. Parece-me impecável.



Não existe uma, onde os modelos acertam, neste cantinho. 

Por aqui, não esperava nada, mas entre as 23h e 00h, caiu uma valente chuvada mesmo torrencial, que deixou 15 mm, depois da meia-noite registei 1 mm.

Acumulado: 
18/10: 16 mm
19/10: 1 mm

Levo 17 mm, este mês, já não vai para o pior ano, que foi em 2009 com apenas 9 mm.


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2017 às 16:54)

Boa tarde ,
Temperatura máxima de 19,0°C
Atual de 18,6°C
76% HR 
1016 hPa 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Acumulado desde meia noite de hoje  / 3,5 mm
Total deste evento( dois dias)  
 32,2 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2017 às 18:54)

Boa Tarde,
Dia de céu nublado e ainda caíram uns chuviscos, mas neste momento o céu apresenta-se praticamente limpo. As nuvens dissiparam-se mesmo aqui por cima, parece que o anticiclone já se está a querer impôr outra vez. Amanhã será o último dia com alguma chuva e será fraca, daqui a 2 semanas ou mais deve chover mais 2 ou 3 dias. 
Máx: *19,1ºC*
Min: *12,5ºC*
Tatual: *16,8ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2017 às 00:11)

Chuva fraca e nevoeiro por aqui


----------



## joselamego (20 Out 2017 às 01:10)

Boa noite,
Temperatura máxima de 19ºC
Minima de 16,4ºC
Atual de 17ºC
Pressão a 1020 hPa
87% hr
céu parcialmente nublado


----------



## joselamego (20 Out 2017 às 07:45)

Bom dia 
Está a chuviscar 
0,2 mm
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 16,8°C
Atual de 17,5°C
Pressão a 1020 hPa 
93% humidade 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2017 às 08:46)

Bom dia,
Chuva fraca durante a noite que acumulou *0.6mm *
Neste momento, em Portalegre vai chovendo fraco com nevoeiro. Vou ter saudades destes dias!


----------



## joselamego (20 Out 2017 às 10:10)

Chuviscos e nevoeiro por Monchique 
0,9 mm acumulado 
17,9°C 
95 HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2017 às 10:21)

Bom dia,
Chuva fraca/ chuvisco sem parar desde a meia-noite com nevoeiro.
É  aproveitar, pois amanhã o tempo seco estará de volta e sabe-se lá até quando...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Out 2017 às 10:35)

Manta Rota, Algarve. 
E amanheceu com spray por aqui também... não acumulou mas molhou tudo...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Out 2017 às 10:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não existe uma, onde os modelos acertam, neste cantinho.
> 
> Por aqui, não esperava nada, mas entre as 23h e 00h, caiu uma valente chuvada mesmo torrencial, que deixou 15 mm, depois da meia-noite registei 1 mm.
> 
> ...


Não sei se isso é bom, se calhar já choveu demais...
Isto porque o Outubro de 2009, foi compensado por um belo ano hídrico. Choveu bem nesse Inverno...


----------



## joselamego (20 Out 2017 às 11:23)

Chuviscos 
Céu nublado e nevoeiros 
0,9 mm acumulado 
19°C 
95% HR 
Pressão a 1022 hPa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2017 às 14:06)

Chuva fraca mas persistente na última hora, mas molha e bem.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2017 às 14:45)

Por aqui já choveu novamente mas o sol já está a aparecer. Deve ficar por aqui!
Tatual: *20,1ºC*
Acumulado de *1.1mm*
Acumulado do mês na estação do Assumar é de *14.1mm *e deverá ficar por aqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2017 às 15:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Por aqui já choveu novamente mas o sol já está a aparecer. Deve ficar por aqui!
> Tatual: *20,1ºC*
> Acumulado de *1.1mm*
> Acumulado do mês na estação do Assumar é de *14.1mm *e deverá ficar por aqui.


Por aqui continua a chuva em geral fraca mas persistente, a chover mais do que estava à espera.
O nevoeiro mantém-se.


----------



## criz0r (20 Out 2017 às 15:05)

@joralentejano ontem estive a ver uma notícia penso que na RTP3, onde falavam da situação de seca na Barragem do Caia e no que a falta de água da mesma significa para a Agricultura etc. As imagens que mostraram da Barragem não tinha água ou pelo menos aparentava não ter. Tens tido oportunidade de visitar a Barragem ultimamente?


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2017 às 15:05)

Davidmpb disse:


> Por aqui continua a chuva em geral fraca mas persistente, a chover mais do que estava à espera.
> O nevoeiro mantém-se.


Esta chuva é boa para as serras e realmente o céu está bastante escuro para os lados da serra. Aqui há muitas nuvens mas vão-se dissipando, já não deve chover muito mais para estes lados.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2017 às 15:46)

Retiro o que disse!  Com o radar de Coruche off nem sei o que ai vem, chove com bastante intensidade  O acumulado disparou!!! 
*2.3mm*


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2017 às 16:02)

Chuva forte!!  fantástica surpresa!


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2017 às 16:27)

Já parou e já se vê céu azul no horizonte. Acumulado de *3mm*
Nada mau, não esperava mais que 1mm. 
Tatual: *19,4ºC*


----------



## lm1960 (20 Out 2017 às 16:58)

Boas,

Com alguns dias sem chuva que se aproximam, e depois do que caiu, vamos ter muita vegetação a "desabrochar" e a segurar lixo dos incêndios nos dias que chuva que tenhamos mais tarde.


----------



## joselamego (20 Out 2017 às 17:20)

Boas amigos,
Aqui por Monchique manhã de nevoeiros e chuviscos
acumulado de 1,2 mm (não estava à espera o que já não foi mau)
Temperatura atual de 20,2ºC, que é a máxima do dia
Mínima de 16,8ºC
Pressão a 1022 hPa
85%  humidade
céu nublado


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2017 às 19:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e tarde de chuva fraca, por aqui.   Quem diria, que ia chover por aqui, hoje. 

Máxima: 23.9ºC
mínima: 16.9ºC
actual: 20.0ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2017 às 21:28)

A chuva por aqui rendeu cerca de* 6mm*.
Agora a torneira vai-se fechar e não sei quando é que vai voltar a abrir


----------



## joselamego (20 Out 2017 às 21:45)

Boa noite ,
Temperatura atual de 18°C
Vento de noroeste 
87% HR 
Precipitação de hoje : 1,2 mm
Máxima de 20,3°C
1022 hPa 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (21 Out 2017 às 00:52)

Boa Madrugada,
Volta a chover por aqui, chuva miudinha mas que cai com intensidade.
Temperatura estagnada nos* 18,1ºC* à horas.


----------



## joselamego (21 Out 2017 às 02:20)

Boa madrugada ,
O nevoeiro instalou-se por Monchique 
16,8°C
Humidade a subir , 92% 
Está fresquinho ...






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Out 2017 às 02:28)

Chove fraco mas constante aqui por Portalegre! 17,8ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Out 2017 às 13:13)

Boa tarde!
*0.2mm *acumulados de madrugada. 
Assim sendo, o mês fica com *16.2mm *no total.
Agora muito sol e algumas nuvens, temperatura muito agradável! 
*20,9°C *


----------



## joselamego (21 Out 2017 às 14:00)

Boa tarde, 
Depois do nevoeiro de madrugada  a manhã foi sol intercalada com nuvens 
Mínima de 16,2°C
Temperatura atual de 20°C
Pressão a 1025 hPa 
78% HR 
Abertas de sol neste momento 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Out 2017 às 16:22)

Boas,
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Hoje ainda está relativamente fresco 
A máxima já foi atingida , 20,4°C
Atual de 20,2°C...........................
O pior vai ser a partir de segunda, o calor vai regressar e agonia-me devido estarmos quase entrar em novembro e receio dos incêndios voltarem.  .....................................
Pressão a 1024 hPa 
74% HR 









Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (21 Out 2017 às 16:57)

Está tudo incrivelmente seco! Nos próximos dias começará a nascer alguma erva que deverá definhar se não chover após o próximo fim de semana. Não sendo inédito ter um Outubro assim tão seco não sei se será ter um Abril, Maio, Setembro e Outubro assim tão secos. 

Não sei se será devido à seca  mas aqui e ali vejo diversas árvores a secarem-se sobretudo mais jovens mas também mais adultas.


----------



## joselamego (21 Out 2017 às 19:32)

A noite já caiu
Máxima de 20,4ºC
A temperatura está em descida, visto que a noite vai ser mais fresca
atual de 17,6ºC
Pressão a 1024 hPa
70% de humidade


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Out 2017 às 23:43)

Temperatura a cair a pique em alguns sítios mais abrigados!

https://www.wunderground.com/person...ICASTELO21#history/s20171021/e20171021/mdaily

Por aqui 15,0ºC com vento forte de NNW.


----------



## joselamego (22 Out 2017 às 00:26)

Por Monchique céu estrelado 
Temperatura atual de 14,5°C
73% HR 
Pressão a 1026 hPa 
Vento de Norte 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (22 Out 2017 às 12:59)

Boas,
Mínima bem baixa, foi de *4,7ºC* 
Entretanto, o dia segue bem agradável com *21,9ºC* e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## joselamego (22 Out 2017 às 13:15)

Boas,
Por Monchique céu azul 
Mínima de 11,4°C
Temperatura atual de 17,5°C
Vento de Norte 
Pressão a 1024 hPa 
57%. HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Out 2017 às 16:44)

Boa tarde, 
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 19,3°C
Vento de Norte 
Pressão a 1023 hPa 
48% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Out 2017 às 19:06)

Boas, 
Máxima de 19,5°C
Mínima de 11,4°C
Atual de 18,3°C
Vento de norte
Pressão a 1023 hPa 
52% HR 
A partir de amanhã vai ser sempre a subir a máxima, infelizmente ...
Foto do final do dia 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (22 Out 2017 às 20:31)

Boas,
Máx: *23,8ºC*
Min: *4,7ºC*

À pouco no forte local de inversão já estavam 9ºC. Na vila sigo com *12,7ºC *


----------



## Maria Elleonor (22 Out 2017 às 21:53)

Calor intenso outra vez?? 
Please! Não..


----------



## joselamego (23 Out 2017 às 11:16)

Bom dia, 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 14,6°C
Atual de 19,6°C
Vento de Este
Pressão a 1024 hPa 
63% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Out 2017 às 19:04)

Boas,
Máxima de *23,4ºC*
Minima de 14,6ºC
Atual de 20,6ºC
Pressão a 1022 hPa
60% hr
Céu limpo


----------



## joralentejano (23 Out 2017 às 20:48)

Boas,
Típicas amplitudes térmicas de outono por aqui...
Máx: *27,5ºC*
Min:* 6,8ºC*
Tatual: *13,4ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2017 às 14:41)

Boas Tardes,
Mínima de* 8,1ºC*
Com temperaturas destas de manhã nem parece que a temperatura se vai aproximar dos 30ºC 
Neste momento sigo com muito sol e* 28,2ºC*


----------



## joselamego (24 Out 2017 às 14:41)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 16,2°C
Temperatura atual de 23,4°C
Vento de Sudeste 
Pressão a 1021 hPa 
55% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Out 2017 às 18:11)

Boas,
Dia de sol e céu limpo, mais do mesmo (-
Máxima de *23,9ºC*
Mínima de *16,2ºC*
Atual de *21,8ºC*
Vento de Sudeste
Pressão a 1021 hPa
60% Hr


----------



## joselamego (25 Out 2017 às 09:59)

Bom dia
O dia acordou com nuvens na serra
agora começa a abrir
Mínima de 16,1ºC
Atual de 17,2ºC
Vento de Leste
Pressão a 1021 hPa
86% HR


----------



## joselamego (25 Out 2017 às 10:21)

O céu e a serra está assim por Monchique 
17,6°C
Sente se ainda fresco 
Humidade relativa ainda boa 












Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (25 Out 2017 às 14:49)

Boa Tarde,
Mínima mais baixa do que ontem, desde domingo que não registo uma acima dos 9ºC
Hoje foi de *6,9ºC*
Durante o dia é um mundo completamente diferente, sigo neste momento com *27,8ºC *e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## joselamego (25 Out 2017 às 15:26)

Temperatura atual de 22,4°C
67% HR 
Pressão a 1022 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Out 2017 às 18:33)

Nuvens na serra, do lado da picota / este ou nascente 
Temperatura atual de 19,9°C
Pressão a 1022 hPa 
80% HR 








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Out 2017 às 18:47)

O dia acordou com nuvens na serra, que ao longo da manhã se dissiparam
Sol durante o dia
Temperatura máxima de *22,5ºC*
Mínima de *16,1ºC*
Atual de *19,3ºC*
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Humidade relativa de 81%
O céu está limpo para todos os quadrantes, apenas do lado nascente/Este existem nuvens no alto da serra da Picota


----------



## joralentejano (25 Out 2017 às 20:54)

Boas,
Máxima de *28,8ºC*
Agora estão* 15,1ºC* com vento nulo e 61% hr


----------



## joselamego (25 Out 2017 às 23:33)

Ao final do dia o meu sensor externo estava em descida de temperatura, já ia nos 17,2°C, mas aumentou , tem estado nos 18,7°C e até já esteve nos 19,2°C, ou seja sobe e desce...
Fui ver no site do IPMA valores para Monchique e está dar neste momento 19°C, toda a noite ...
Penso que o valor do meu sensor externo deverá estar com valores corretos !

Humidade relativa a 69% 
Pressão a 1024 hPa 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Out 2017 às 09:09)

Bom dia ,
Mínima de 17,4°C
Atual de 19,9°C
Vento de Leste 
Pressão a 1024 hPa 
45% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (26 Out 2017 às 18:14)

Boas,
De volta aos 30ºC...E eu a pensar que só já voltava a ter valores destes para o ano. Com o calor veio a poeirada que também não podia faltar. 
Máx: *30,4ºC*
Min: *9,1ºC*
Tatual: *23,1ºC*


----------



## joselamego (26 Out 2017 às 20:00)

Boas,
hoje um dia quente, diferente do de ontem 
Máxima de *28,6ºC*
Mínima de *17,4ºC*
Vento de Leste
T.atual de *21ºC*
47% hr
Pressão a 1024 hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2017 às 22:21)

Dois pequenos exemplos clássicos de como vai ser a madrugada.

Topos/zonas expostas à lestada vs vales/áreas abrigadas.

"Arredores" de Portalegre





"Arredores" de Sines


----------



## joselamego (27 Out 2017 às 08:03)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 19,2°C
Pressão a 1025 hPa 
42% HR 









Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (27 Out 2017 às 10:16)

Bom dia,
Mínima de *9,0°C*
A 2km da vila num cume às 7:45h estavam mais de 15°C com vento de leste. 
Por Portalegre o dia já vai aquecendo bem, o vento é fraco de leste, a mínima horária na cidade foi tropical, como já se esperava.
27 de outubro...


----------



## joselamego (27 Out 2017 às 13:19)

Por Monchique 27°C, neste momento 
Céu limpo 
Vento de este 
Pressão a 1026 hPa 
35% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Out 2017 às 18:09)

Boas,
Por Monchique a máxima foi de 28,3°C.
Atual de 26,1°C
37% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2017 às 18:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Mínima de *9,0°C*
> A 2km da vila num cume às 7:45h estavam mais de 15°C com vento de leste.
> Por Portalegre o dia já vai aquecendo bem, o vento é fraco de leste, a mínima horária na cidade foi tropical, como já se esperava.
> 27 de outubro...



Faro, no ano passado, teve 2 noites tropicais, dia 27 e 28 de Outubro, nada de muito anormal, é só Portalegre com inveja de Faro e quer ser melhor.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2017 às 18:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Faro, no ano passado, teve 2 noites tropicais, dia 27 e 28 de Outubro, nada de muito anormal, é só Portalegre com inveja de Faro e quer ser melhor.



Não me querendo meter nesse duelo de titãs de mínimas, este mês já tenho 2 noites tropicais, 24,0ºC e 21,1ºC nada mau!


----------



## joralentejano (27 Out 2017 às 18:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Faro, no ano passado, teve 2 noites tropicais, dia 27 e 28 de Outubro, nada de muito anormal, é só Portalegre com inveja de Faro e quer ser melhor.


Portalegre provavelmente também vai ter hoje e amanhã, tudo depende do vento. Não faço ideia quantas teve mais antes daquele evento de chuva que baixou as temperaturas mas deve ter tido bastantes. Apenas as temperaturas diurnas depois disso é que têm sido completamente anormais. Aqui em Arronches as noites são frias, basicamente as mínimas em muitos locais vão ficar na média ou até ligeiramente abaixo.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Out 2017 às 18:29)

Boas,
Sem comentários quanto à máxima  Ao que nós chegamos. Toda a gente a lavrar terrenos à espera daquilo que nunca vem e depois aquilo que menos precisamos é o que aparece, onde é que isto irá parar. Parece que com isto assim, a colha da azeitona está condenada, praticamente começa toda a cair das oliveiras antes dos lagares abrirem para além de ser só a pele e caroço. Este ano é mesmo para acabar com tudo...
Máx: *32,8ºC*
Min: *9,0ºC*
Tatual: *25,8ºC*


----------



## joselamego (27 Out 2017 às 18:35)

A descer bem em Monchique , 24,7°C
Humidade a subir, 41%

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Out 2017 às 19:07)

Praia grande / Ferragudo ( Lagoa) 
22°C atuais 




















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2017 às 19:32)

joralentejano disse:


> Portalegre provavelmente também vai ter hoje e amanhã, tudo depende do vento. Não faço ideia quantas teve mais antes daquele evento de chuva que baixou as temperaturas mas deve ter tido bastantes. Apenas as temperaturas diurnas depois disso é que têm sido completamente anormais. Aqui em Arronches as noites são frias, basicamente as mínimas em muitos locais vão ficar na média ou até ligeiramente abaixo.



Também, tenho tido por aqui, mínimas mais baixas, mesmo com vento de leste, seria mais noites quase tropicais, mas nem lá perto tenho tido, o que não deixa de ser estranho. 

Máxima: 26.5ºC
mínima: 13.8ºC

Esta manhã, tive na praia de Faro  e estavam uns quantos na praia.


----------



## joselamego (27 Out 2017 às 21:45)

Por Monchique, 21,1°C
41% HR 
Vento de Noroeste 
Pressão a 1025 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Out 2017 às 00:15)

Como é possível , sai de Portimão a caminho de Monchique 
Apanhei 11,5°C na parte baixa da estrada a caminho das caldas de Monchique... Nas caldas de Monchique estavam 18,5°C 
A medida que ia subindo para Monchique a temperatura disparou ..
Em Monchique estão 20°C
..................   
Termômetro do meu carro .
............. 
Em casa , vi na minha estação que marca 20,5°C
.........
Ou seja a minha estação Netatmo  está marcar praticamente o mesmo que o termômetro do meu carro..
Mas é incrível a disparidade de temperatura em 24 km (Portimão a Monchique )
......          



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (28 Out 2017 às 00:32)

Boas,
Hoje por aqui não há inversão. Vento moderado com rajadas fortes de Nordeste bem morno, a temperatura antes do vento aparecer ainda desceu para baixo dos 17ºC.
Neste momento sigo com *21,3ºC* e 20% de hr. Noite completamente diferente das que tenho tido nos últimos dias com temperaturas baixas e humidade elevada.


----------



## Nickname (28 Out 2017 às 00:32)

joselamego disse:


> Como é possível , sai de Portimão a caminho de Monchique
> Apanhei 11,5°C na parte baixa da estrada a caminho das caldas de Monchique... Nas caldas de Monchique estavam 18,5°C
> A medida que ia subindo para Monchique a temperatura disparou ..
> Em Monchique estão 20°C
> ...



Já cheguei a apanhar diferenças de 7ºC em pouco mais de 1km, aqui nos arredores de Viseu.


----------



## joselamego (28 Out 2017 às 00:40)

Nickname disse:


> Já cheguei a apanhar diferenças de 7ºC em pouco mais de 1km, aqui nos arredores de Viseu.


Tudo devido às lestada ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2017 às 08:57)

O padrão térmico do costume nestas situações, diferenças abissais.


----------



## joselamego (28 Out 2017 às 13:04)

Boa tarde, 
Mínima de 19,6°C
Atual de 29,4°C
28% HR 
Pressão a 1022 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2017 às 14:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> O padrão térmico do costume nestas situações, diferenças abissais.



E já agora a evolução das temperaturas na área, com foco em Aljezur, que entre as *08:00* e as *13:00* passou dos *5ºC* para os *32,5ºC*!!


----------



## joselamego (28 Out 2017 às 18:30)

Boas,
Hoje tive temperatura mais alta relativamente a ontem...
Máxima de *30,2ºC*
Atual de *23,2ºC*
Mínima de *19,6ºC*
Vento de SW
41% hr
Pressão a 1020 hPa


----------



## joralentejano (28 Out 2017 às 20:55)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia quente com vento de Nordeste. Ainda ontem, tinha regado o quintal e hoje já estava tudo seco devido à lestada durante a noite.  Grande subida da mínima de um dia para o outro, mas falta uma décima para ser batida. 
Máx: *30,1ºC*
Min: *17,4ºC*
Tatual: *17,5ºC*


----------



## joselamego (28 Out 2017 às 21:04)

A descer bem agora 
Em 2 h desceu 3 graus 
19,7°C atuais 
Vento de SE
51% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Out 2017 às 13:56)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 16,4°C
Atual de 26,0°C
Vento de NW
Pressão a 1019 hPa 
51% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Out 2017 às 18:11)

Boa noite ( já está de noite)
Máxima de *26,4ºC*
Mínima de *16,4ºC*
Atual de *20,6ºC*
Pressão a 1018 hPa
55% hr


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2017 às 19:13)

Boa Noite,
Noite mais fresca e a máxima já foi abaixo dos 30ºC, dia agradável com algum vento. Espero que a chuva da próxima semana se concretize e que o calor tenham mesmo ficado por aqui.
Máx:* 27,6ºC*
Min: *8,9ºC*
Tatual: *15,6ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Out 2017 às 20:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e as noites continuam frescas.

Máxima: 24.6ºC
mínima: 14.2ºC
actual: 17.6ºC

Eu, cá detesto este horário, o antigo é que era bom. Não faz qualquer sentido, mudar o horário, só se for para enriquecer a EDP.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2017 às 20:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu, cá detesto este horário, o antigo é que era bom. Não faz qualquer sentido, mudar o horário, só se for para enriquecer a EDP.


É verdade, também penso isso!  Mas também não é muito agradável ir para a escola e para o trabalho ainda de noite.


----------



## Agreste (29 Out 2017 às 22:01)

ia capaz de jurar que esteve a chuviscar mas 99% era apenas a humidade da noite a fazer aparecer as goteiras.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2017 às 22:24)

7ºC à pouco no forte local de inversão, se lá vivesse provavelmente já tinha tido uma ou duas geadas, enfim, está ao pé de uma ribeira e basta! 
Aqui na vila, sigo com *10,5ºC*
Ás vezes olho para estas diferenças e pergunto-me qual teria sido a temperatura atingida naquele local no dia dos -7,1ºC


----------



## joselamego (29 Out 2017 às 22:47)

joralentejano disse:


> 7ºC à pouco no forte local de inversão, se lá vivesse provavelmente já tinha tido uma ou duas geadas, enfim, está ao pé de uma ribeira e basta!
> Aqui na vila, sigo com *10,5ºC*
> Ás vezes olho para estas diferenças e pergunto-me qual teria sido a temperatura atingida naquele local no dia dos -7,1ºC


Que diferença , sigo em Monchique com 19,3°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Out 2017 às 11:48)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo, mas hoje mais fresco 
A pressão está em descida ( sinal de algo a vir a caminho)
A minha estação da Netatmo já está assinalar chuva a partir do dia 2 nov
mínima de 17,1°C
Atual de 22,4°C
Pressão a 1016 hPa 
51% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Out 2017 às 11:57)

Boas,
Estive o fim de semana em Praia da Vieira, Leiria, durante o percurso que fiz observei várias zonas queimadas, o que mais impressionou foi o pinhal de Leiria, muito hectares foram ali dizimados pelo fogo, passados 15 dias o cheiro a queimado ainda persiste, uma tristeza observar as paisagens negras.
Por aqui céu limpo e a temperatura ronda os 21ºc, com vento moderado.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Out 2017 às 14:04)

Boa Tarde,
A manhã começou fresca e calma por Arronches! Entretanto, em Portalegre ás 8h estava uma ventania dos diabos, nos locais expostos ao vento de Nordeste as rajadas eram bem fortes. 
A mínima por aqui foi de *7,8ºC*, o vento de leste lá aparecia de vez em quando e a temperatura tão depressa subia como descia.
Neste momento sigo com uns agradáveis *25,1ºC *


----------



## joselamego (30 Out 2017 às 17:16)

Boas,
Temperatura atual de 21,1°C, em descida .
céu com nuvens na serra , está fresco e sabe muito bem à alma e corpo!!!!
Pressão a 1014 hPa 
72% HR 














Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Out 2017 às 17:45)

Boas,
A noite começa a cair
Dia de céu limpo, com menos calor...
Ao final do dia as nuvens estão a marcar a paisagem, vindas da serra

Temperatura (°C)

Máximo: *23ºC (14:03) *

Mínimo: *17.1ºC (07:44)*

Atual de* 20,9ºC*

Pressão a 1015 hPa

73% HR


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Out 2017 às 22:04)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado, embora com alguma nebulosidade baixa a partir das 10 h até às 16h30m depois limpou, efeitos do levante.

Máxima: 23.0ºC
mínima: 13.7ºC
actual: 15.3ºC

Está a cair, bastante humidade, por aqui.


----------



## joselamego (31 Out 2017 às 14:16)

Boa tarde, 
Céu com algumas nuvens 
Mínima de 16,2°C
Atual de 20,4°C
Pressão a 1016 hPa 
66 % HR 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (31 Out 2017 às 18:01)

Boas,
Céu parcialmente nublado, foi assim todo o dia...
Mínima de *16,2ºC*
Máxima de *20,4ºC*
Atual de *19,0ºC*
Pressão a 1018 hPa
71% r


----------



## Tiagorfq (15 Dez 2017 às 17:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ainda sobre a questão dessas inversões térmicas, têm sempre este tópico onde pode-se desenvolver com mais detalhe essa temática.
> 
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...-frios-de-portugal-por-inversao-termica.7909/
> 
> Se necessitarem cartas militares avisem, embora antigas, são uma excelente ferramenta de analise.



Boa tarde,
Seria possível arranjar-me cartas militares? Pelo menos da região do Porto (nº122)?
Obrigado.


----------

